# Unwanted and forced CROP after SYNCHRONIZATION from a particular image



## Danagordon (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,
I am running into a very very strange problem with Lightroom synchronization.
When I copy and paste my settings using either "previous" or "synchronize", the candidate image gets cropped. I didn't crop either the select photo nor the candidate. I also didn't select "crop" in synchronization.
And after the unwanted crop, I go into the crop overlay tool to reset this, but I can't do it. It looks the crop is permanent with no extra image pixels on the side to be "uncropped".

The weirder thing is, this only happens when I choose a particular image to sync from, but not others  :crazy:
The even weirder thing is, I then try copy settings from a different image (to test), then I could rescue the crop by resetting it. So I guess this crop only happens when I am copying settings from a particular image. The problem is, I WANT the settings of this particular image to be applied to the rest of my photos, but without the forced crop of course!!
Am I missing something, or is the lightroom not working properly? How do I fix this? I feel I am going crazy
Thanks
Dana


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 2, 2014)

Have you applied "Upright" or a manual lens correction to the source image?


----------



## Danagordon (Sep 2, 2014)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Have you applied "Upright" or a manual lens correction to the source image?



..... !!!!!
Yes I did!
Hal, you solved the mystry!!
Thank you
Thank you


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice catch, Hal!


----------

